# My first viv 65 hex tank i think (lol)



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

her are the pic from the hex viv I'm starting, any comments will be really apreciated
i know is not much , i'm waitng for the silicone to cure and the I'll add g/s to the back groung, I want to add some bromeliads any ideas that can you guys give will be apreciated


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

im plannig to add cork and but my biggest concern is if ha have to silicone the cork first and then add the g/s, help pls!!!!1, I already silicone with black GE, It didn't look as good as I saw in ohter post, and not easy either, hehehehe my wife almost kill me when she saw her table with back silicone spots hehehe.

any IDeas??


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

Well seeing how big that piece is, would be silicone it for sure the G/S..as G/S cures, im pretty sure it shrinks in size. not much but i does and if you dont silicone it first it might take the whole back wall down. Same goes with the driftwood also, unless its a small peice.
G/L with it man. keep use posted.

p.s Maybe put some cardboard down before hand? and out side if you can.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

hello guys 

there is an update from my viv, thanks pac man for your advise as soon I read it I started building the back, but being a new in this thing and since i got too crazy about finally starting the back wall i forgot to test the water pump and now Im' not sure how to build a waterfall , I'll use hydroton (also know as lecca), can any one help to figured out how to buil my water fall now????, i f yuo gusy see in the pic I have a pvc pipe were i was going to put the filete/pump, I got it setup but tthen I realised that i 'll have to have the water level higher than what I spected.

WHAT SHOULD I DO NOW??????????


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

lookin pretty good man. Um, well there are many way to build a water feature. If you do a qiuck search on the forums, you can get TONS of ideas from other ppl's builds. Thats is the best way to get an idea and most of the threads shows/tells you how to build it. It is really up to you. all it really takes is a tube running from your pump. The rest is up to you.

GL with it.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Why do you have the pump sitting so high? The pump really should me flush against the glass within the PVC.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Put some cardboard between the vise and the table to keep your wife from throwing you and the frogs out. 

Looking good so far.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

asilsdorf said:


> Put some cardboard between the vise and the table to keep your wife from throwing you and the frogs out.
> 
> Looking good so far.


*asilsdorf:*
hehehehe too late I already made the mess ,but my wife is no longer upset afte she saw the what I was doing, , thank;s anyways for the advise.

*cindre2000:*
Well that was my first attemp to create the waterfall feature, I'm using a dueto 100 filter and after thinking and think I found a breeder container in my old fish stuff I had, they're those you use to separeted the females when the're pregnant or wwhem they laid eggs so other fish wont it the fry or eggs, you can see in the pics I attached the process.

*pacman:*
Thank's again for your advise that help me a lot to rethink the water feature

Here the're the pics from the last steps, I hope you guys like my first setup any comments are welcome and also what should I put in there as habitant, specially for a begginer wirch is the best dart frog to go with


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

more pics enjoy

My younger son love the water runing he was just looking and saying water water!!!

hehehe


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hello guys!!!!

Just a question regarding the sustrate, right now I'm using just top soil ans some leaves from the plants I have inside, one of my bromeliads die so I add two more plants instead and some cryptocorns.

I saving some $$ to buy a pair of leucomelas or may be two pairs but the was worrie if the top soil will be bad for them and If I should add some bark on top of the soil, any toughs or advise??

regards

Jausi


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey I don't think your suppose to use top soil it's not good for the health of the frogs. Try searching substrate to see what the search can come up with. But other wise I think the setup looks really good. I haven't attempted a water feature yet, I can't seem to get up the nerve. Also you may want to add some other types of plants.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

MAn!!!!!

I really didn't know that, should I take all the top soil and change the sustrate or should I jus add someting on top of the top soil??.


it will really sucks take the soil out I like how it looks right now, I hope there is another option


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome, I love hex tanks!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Top soil clear of pesticides and fertilizers are no danger to frogs.. but your terrarium plants will hate being planted in it  

Search AGB mix on the board search engine and you'll pull up some sweet substrate recipes


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

MJ said:


> Top soil clear of pesticides and fertilizers are no danger to frogs.. but your terrarium plants will hate being planted in it
> 
> Search AGB mix on the board search engine and you'll pull up some sweet substrate recipes


searched and got this returned



> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
> 
> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : AGB, mix


Help! any other terms to try?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I can't find a recipe but here's place you can get the mix  Josh's Frogs - ABG mix (8 quart) - Substrate


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks. Is it basically just a soil less mix of some sort?

edit - found it!


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

UMMM...

That's interesting, It will sound dump ,but I have to ask you guys again well I guess I;'ll have to take the top soil and them use that ABG stuff?? or justt buy some ABG and mixed with the top soil??

My plant are doing fine right know There being in there for the last couple of months, any other Ideas or is the only wasy to go?? 

*chesney: thank for your comments*

Thanks Jausi


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hello guys need some help here pls!!!!!!!

I was checking my plants today and I saw something not right, all the plants were getting this brown spotss!!!!!, can some one tell me if the're daying??? (most liketly  ).

ANy ideas????????


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

i'm gonna bump this for you. i'm curious to find out what's the issue with the plants as well...


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

To me it looks like those bromeliads are rotting, maybe because they aren't used to the vivarium conditions. I also noticed that they are still in topsoil, and that it is very soggy. There is a good chance that they are rotting


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, those look like the sort of broms you buy as house plants. They aren't meant to go in high humidity, moist soil and low air circulation conditions found in most vivs. Contact Antone for broms that are meant for tropical conditions.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!, thanks for your help


It's been three weeks after I post those pics, yes I bougth the plants in a store hehehe , dump of me, but after a couple days I realized that when I was opening the cover of the tank twice a day the plants were doing fine, but after I stop doing that the plants were getting that brownish color, so I start opening again and now they seem to be doing fine, in fact one of the broms is groning another one , anyways I'll give it a try and see how it goes.

but just to make sure if some one know's a web were i can get nice broms or any nice plants for vivs let me know.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

jausi said:


> but just to make sure if some one know's a web were i can get nice broms or any nice plants for vivs let me know.


DB member Antone has gorgeous broms.

Spring Valley Tropicals


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hello Guys 

Here is an update of my VIV!!!, yes the plants are still in top soil (i did listen at all your comments), but I wanted to keep the setup as the begining, the flower from my brom died as you guys can see in the pic but the plants are doing great all the broms are shooting new broms, the java moss is doing great, I finally add a fan, I was planing to use two but, it seem that one will work fine, I found a neon light in my old car stuff I had, and I desided to try something that I hope you guys like, there is no frogs yet.

Enjoy!!!

Sorry if teh pics are not too good, my little ones broke my camera and I had to use my cell 

PS: Is there any one interest in trade some frogs (two leuco 4 months old) for two 30 gallon fixture,one coralite (needs lights), I'll through a fogger too (I only use it twice before I sold my paludarium)


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

cool looking tank, i love hexies


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

Contact DB member dewlou for leucs they live in western Michigan so you might have to wait til the weather breaks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

That turned out good, and you did the background well.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

thank you for your comments


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

*Re: My first viv 45 hex tank i think (lol)*

Hi guys,


Due to personal reason I must sell my viv, pls pm if your interested, only local from WI. you will need to pick up the tank, I also post the add on craiglist, at 45 hexagon tank/vivarium, many extra items, pls let me know if interested


----------

